# Créer un second compte Apple



## Jefra (30 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,

J'ai un compte Apple français, mais étant résident à l'étranger (pays UE), je souhaite créer un second compte Apple dans ce pays, sans pour autant supprimer mon compte français.
Je crée donc un nouvel identifiant Apple, avec une autre adresse mail que celle utilisée pour le compte français, et je reçois un numéro de validation.
Ensuite s'ouvre la fenêtre de connexion qui me demande mon identifiant, soit mon autre adresse mail, puis le mot de passe que j'avais créé, et enfin, je saisis l'identifiant à deux facteurs reçu. Et là ça me dit : 

"Report a Problem

Sign Out
Something went wrong​You must use an Apple ID that has previously been used in the store. Sign in again with another Apple ID."

Bon, je comprends que je dois utiliser un Apple ID déjà utilisé auparavant dans le store, et que je dois recommencer avec un autre Apple ID. 
Mais je ne comprends pas ce que cela veut dire concrètement, ce que je dois faire et pourquoi. Je ne peux pas créer un compte Apple si je n'ai pas fait un achat dans le store ? Je dois me déconnecter de mon compte MAS, faire un achat, et je pourrai alors créer un nouveau compte ? Tout ça me parait tordu ...

Merci d'avance de vos éclairages, et bon réveillon à tous pour demain.

Jean


----------



## ericse (30 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,
Je ne comprends pas trop ce que tu veux faire avec ce 2ème Apple ID exactement ? 
Tu cherches à te connecter à quoi avec ?


----------



## Gwen (30 Décembre 2022)

Oui, j’ai du mal à saisir.
ce que j’ai compris : tu souhaite faire des achats sur un store etrangé. Du coup tu as besoin d’un second compte pour ça.


----------



## Jefra (30 Décembre 2022)

ericse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je ne comprends pas trop ce que tu veux faire avec ce 2ème Apple ID exactement ?
> Tu cherches à te connecter à quoi avec ?


C'est essentiellement pour des raisons professionnelles, étant indépendant, enregistré et soumis à la TVA de mon pays de résidence, pouvoir soumettre des achats faits "localement".


----------



## Jefra (30 Décembre 2022)

Gwen a dit:


> Oui, j’ai du mal à saisir.
> ce que j’ai compris : tu souhaite faire des achats sur un store etrangé. Du coup tu as besoin d’un second compte pour ça.


Exactement !


----------



## ericse (30 Décembre 2022)

Jefra a dit:


> C'est essentiellement pour des raisons professionnelles, étant indépendant, enregistré et soumis à la TVA de mon pays de résidence, pouvoir soumettre des achats faits "localement".


Et juste changer le pays de ton compte pendant que tu es à l'étranger, ça ne suffit pas ?
C'est ce que l'on fait pour avoir accès à des app qui n'existe que dans certains pays.


----------



## Gwen (31 Décembre 2022)

Je ne suis pas fan du changement de pays pour un compte car cela peut faire perdre des achats.

il;vaut mieux avoir deux comptes, mais cela implique aussi d’avoir une gestion de ceux-ci. Au début, c’était facile sur un ordinateur de passer d’un compte à un autre. Aujourd’hui c’est plus que galére. Apple re la chose compliqué et il vaut mieux avoir un appareil par compte.


----------

